# sysvinit is blocking sys-apps/systemd-239-r2

## minzak

C Нуля ставлю свежут систему по хендбуку, беру верный стейдж - stage3-amd64-systemd-20181108.tar.bz2

гружусь с этого диска - https://mirrors.kernel.org/gentoo//releases/amd64/autobuilds/current-install-amd64-minimal/install-amd64-minimal-20181111T214502Z.iso

выбираю 20й профиль - 17.0 Plasma + systemd

Но при установке сети - emerge --ask --noreplace net-misc/netifrc  получаю зависимость

 *Quote:*   

> (chroot) livecd / # emerge --ask --noreplace net-misc/netifrc
> 
>  * IMPORTANT: 13 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news read to view new items.
> ...

 

Пробовал разное, разные команды что тут пишут:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1063990-highlight-sysvinit+blocking.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1074128-highlight-sysvinit+blocking.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1075918-highlight-sysvinit+blocking.html

Так и не нашел путь лечения, как с нуля поставить/скомпилить 17.0 Plasma + systemd

Что не так, дайте наводку или рабочие команды..

Заранее спасибо.

----------

## TigerJr

возможно netifrc не подойдёт. 

я думаю что держать в системе несколько систем инициализаций будет накладно из-за возможных проблем, netifrc как можно догадаться из названия работает с openrc, а у вас systemd

не удивительно что зависимость блокирует пакеты

----------

## minzak

Да, реально, так и есть.

Куча манов в основном заточена под init.d и все лепят rc-update, а вот под чистый systemd - мало кто пишет.

Поэтом не нужен этот пакет а просто emerge -av systemd ставит нужное, но еще надо ручками DHCP/Статику и пару скриптов, далее разбираюсь.

----------

## TigerJr

пишут, и слиьно пишут прям с надрывами, но такой ужас выходить))))))

----------

## Karabas Barabas

Помогло выставить в USE флаг -sysv-utils

----------

